# 4k oder doch 21:9?



## FINDmySELF (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche nach 4 Jahren nun nach einem neuen Monitor. 
Dabei bin ich mir unsicher, welches Format ich wählen soll.
Ursprünglich habe ich nach 34" 21:9-Bildschirmen geschaut. 
Dann war ich vor ein paar Tagen im Media Markt und habe dort vor Ort einen curved Monitor in 27" gesehen. 
Die Größe und das Format haben mich ebenfalls sehr angesprochen. 
Allerdings hatte das Gerät im Markt nur FullHD, was mir zu wenig ist.

Hier noch die Fragen aus dem Sticky 

 1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

Preisrahmen bei 900€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Ich nutze aktuell einen Samsung Syncmaster 2443BW in 16:10 mit 1920*1200

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

MSI GTX980 mit Twin Frozr

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Allround. Von Allem etwas. Im Moment GTA5. Aber auch Rennspiele wie Formel1, Grid oder Dirt zählen dazu. Filme schaue ich am Fernseher
Office ist klar ein Teil meiner Arbeit. Ebenso das Surfen im Netz.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

Nope


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mehr Pixel haben als bisher.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. Juni 2015)

Also 4k schafft die gtx980 schon aber nicht wirklich gut konstante 30fps es sei denn du drehst die Qualität herunter.


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2015)

21:9 ist eine Untergruppe von UHD
Schaffst Du Dir einen vernünftigen Monitor in 16:9 an, hast Du beide Welten in einem Vereint.

Bei Nvidia:
Im Treiber Skalierung und DSR abschalten und dann eine Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung (3840x1634) hinzufügen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon kann man in jedem Game diese Auflösung einstellen (man muss nicht mal den Desktop umstellen), wie jede andere "kleinere" Auflösung die ein Game so anbietet.
Bild: elitedangerous32_2015mqsuh.jpg - abload.de

Es bleibt dann also mir überlassen ob ich z.b. Elite in 16:9 oder 21:9 zocke. Nativ. Pixelgenau. Denn das Display kann beides.
Bild: elitedangerous32_2015s7u4g.jpg - abload.de
Bild: elitedangerous32_2015lfsn1.jpg - abload.de

Für 670(+) Euro bekommst Du einen Philips BDM4065UC. Da ist das schwarz so schwarz, das in 21:9 die Balken gar nicht auffallen, weil sie zum Rahmen gehören könnten.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2015)

Allerdings sind die 16:9 27" Monitore ja deutlich schmaler als 21:9 34".


----------



## FINDmySELF (12. Juni 2015)

Wenn 16:9, dann ist das Maximum bei 28".
Wenn 21:9, dann ist Max bei 34".


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2015)

Mein obiges Beispiel wäre 21:9 mit 38" 
UHD auf 28" gibt Skalierungs-Probleme.


----------



## FINDmySELF (12. Juni 2015)

38" wäre fast mein TV mit 40". Der passt nicht auf den Schreibtisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Juni 2015)

Die Frage ist, was sonst mit dem Monitor gemacht wird. Wenn die  Grösse ein Problem darstellt. Dann schau dir den Samsung LS34E790C an, die IPS Pendanten (curved) haben teilweise einen verstärkten IPS Glow durch die Krümmung. Ansonsten den AOC und die LGs ab 700€ anschauen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## blackout24 (13. Juni 2015)

FINDmySELF schrieb:


> 38" wäre fast mein TV mit 40". Der passt nicht auf den Schreibtisch



38" 21:9 is sicherlich breiter als ein 40" 16:9. Da bei 16:9 die Bildschirmdiagonale steiler ist.


----------



## FINDmySELF (13. Juni 2015)

Das Ding ist eher die Höhe. In der Breite ist es kein Problem einen 34" Monitor in 21:9 aufzustellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Juni 2015)

Dann kommt es noch drauf an,  ob es curved sein soll oder nicht. Ich persönlich würde einen curved nehmen.

- Produktvergleich Acer Predator XR341CKAbmiphz, 34" (UM.CX1EE.A01/UM.CX1EE.006), Dell UltraSharp U3415W, 34" (210-ADYS), Samsung S34E790C, 34" (LS34E790CNS/EN) | Geizhals Deutschland Da wäre der Acer mit G-Sync etwas, bei deiner GPU, aber die UVP ist noch zu hoch. Abwarten wann die Strassenpreise kommen. Beim Dell kannst du Glück haben, wenn kein IPS Glow resp. nicht bemerkbar ist, wäre dieser ideal. Ansonsten den von mir genannten Samsung Monitor - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/385834-welche-option-sollte-ich-nehmen.html (letzter Post)

-  Produktvergleich LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34", AOC u3477Pqu, 34", Philips BDM3470UP, 34" (BDM3470UP/00) | Geizhals Deutschland (Alternativen wenn es günstiger sein)

Die restlichen zwei von LG bei Geizhals.de würde ich nicht nehmen, wegen Backlight Problemen ('UC87) und fehlender Ergonomie ('UC97).

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Richi1605 (14. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich noch meinen Senf dazu geben darf, ich stand vor der selben entscheidung 4k oder 21:9 habe mich dan für den 21:9 entschieden.

Habe mir den Samsung gehollt,

Samsung S34E790C, 34" (LS34E790CNS/EN)

Ist zwar nen teueres Modell unter der Auflösung und größe, aber er lohnt sich finde ich. Klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Hanshans2000 (14. Juni 2015)

Meint ihr es gibt demnächst noch ne Bewegung bei den Preisen? (Aufgrund neuer Modelle oder ähnlichem?) 

Interessiere mich für den Dell, aber knapp 800€ sind mir eigentlich zu viel :/ Und gerade bei den Sachen die man über IPS Glow und Backlight Bleeding hört. Beim Test bei Prad sah er ja gut aus. Aber in Foren liest und sieht man ja doch eher schlimmes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt kaum, die neueren Modelle kommen mit Freesync und G-Sync aber am Preis wird sich kaum was ändern.


----------

